# t-shirt DTG printer needed



## DatraInc (Jun 17, 2012)

I am looking for a DTG printer. I would like to set up a wholesale account. I will be printing about 5000 tees a year as a start up, 200-300 each order using American Apparel 2001. Please email me if this fit your company ([email protected]).

Damon


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Damon,
Welcome to the Jungle!
All DTG printers have different skills. Make sure send your hardest art work to them and ask make samples for you before any. 5000/year is very decent business all want to have it. This case is for if you willing to pay for good quality. Not for the price.
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## DatraInc (Jun 17, 2012)

Please send me some referals.

thanks,
Damon


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

DatraInc said:


> Please send me some referals.
> 
> thanks,
> Damon


I will love to thank you so much. . I have too many to refer to you. Since shipping cost is hurting business so much if you PM me your zip and contact info to me that will be kind. I will spread around among all best Printers.
Good for you good for us. 
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## DatraInc (Jun 17, 2012)

Thank you for time...my zip is 92683

Thanks,
Damon


----------



## DatraInc (Jun 17, 2012)

[email protected]


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Damon, A printer in SO CAL near American Apparel factory (with will-call pick up) would be ideal. Only one shipping charge and quicker reponse.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Lol, Z!
Like hawk, very nice.
Z has been a printer for long time. Well knowned.
Also, Justin Walker who won TSF Royale contest last year is one of them. 909-240-8053. 
Check his posts, very knowledgeable with long experience. Forum ID "Justin Walker". Check his print job posted.
It will be hard to choose between two. Key is ask samples before open your wallet. With same art work.
I will make few calls for you tomorrow.
I love to doing to get jobs for best printers in this jungle.. I will guarantee the quality you are looking for if you choose from my referrals. I am going through hundreds now. Thanks again for job opening.
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## ADRPrint (Mar 10, 2012)

*I also need DTG referrals*

We are looking to resell DTG services. Once we are confident in the partnership we will seek more clients, as we are now we would only print a few hundred DTG garments per year. At the moment we already have jobs we cannot complete for lack of DTG equipment. 

Our location is New York City. 

Must be able to print on darks, either PC61 or Alstyle Apparel. 

Please email [email protected] as soon as possible.


----------

